# Staying logged out.



## Confusticated (Mar 16, 2004)

..................


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Mar 16, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Will someone tell me what I need to do so that I can log out without being logged back in when I go back to the index or page I was previously viewing? If I want to browse TTF as a guest (for example to see all posts made that day versus since my last visit) I have to shut off cookies on my Internet Explorer. So, it's more of a task than it should have to be.
> 
> I thought it might be the new software, but it has never happened over at MERPG. So I guess it must be some TTF setting I have.... Well I can't find it in edit options. Where should it be or what is going on?



When I log out I get a message that it is trashing all cookies... so I have to log in again. It is not telling you this?

I just tried it and it works for me with MIE.


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 16, 2004)

I get the message. I am told cookies have been cleared, and am given a link to return to the forum. It is just that I get logged back in right away!


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Mar 16, 2004)

Nóm said:


> I get the message. I am told cookies have been cleared, and am given a link to return to the forum. It is just that I get logged back in right away!



Click off onto another site in your favorites file [or just go to Google] and then come back in...


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, but it didn't work. 

I'm betting it is something in my IE. Maybe I somehow set it to automatically log me in at TTF? Don't know how to undo it if so.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 17, 2004)

Clear your cookies by going to "Tools" then "Internet Options" and then delete your history. I think that will whack all your cookies and keep you from being logged back in.


----------

